# openerp port install



## Dams (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello,

I try to install openerp from the port (server and web client). Is there any other port to install, for the database? Is there some kind of configuration after the port installation?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2012)

Dams said:
			
		

> Is there any other port to install, for the database?


There are various versions of PostgreSQL in the ports you could use.



> Is there some kind of configuration after the port installation?


OpenERP Documentation Version 6


----------

